# Repotting before flowering.



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

I was thinking it would be beneficial to transplant a vegging plant into a bigger container before sending it to flower. Gives more fresh soil medium for the roots to grow into. 8 to 10 weeks in flower seems to be time enough for substantial new root growth. Especially as fast as roots grow on these plants.

But - during flowering, it also seems logical that root growth would slow as the plant is putting energy into flower production. 

So what does experience show on root growth during flower? Is it worth the extra time, energy, and medium to put them into a larger container before flower?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 30, 2007)

I saw a post before and the person left one plant in the same pot it was in and the other one he transplanted it into a bigger pot and the bud size was a big difference i will try finding it and if i can i will link it By the way great post bro


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 30, 2007)

I transplanted my plants the day before I put them into flower. They are flourishing righ now. I guess we will see by the end of my second grow on the yield.

There should be no stress to the plant if you are using the same soil mix. Just be cautious about letting the roots see daylight.


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

transplanting it will shock it so id give it a few extra veg days after you do it, but you should do it, if you want her bigger
(turning her upside down and shaking her out will shock her)


----------



## Firepower (Dec 30, 2007)

you run a chance of shocking the plant into a hermie, small chance but still a chance,,  :aok:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for your input.



			
				headband said:
			
		

> transplanting it will shock it so id give it a few extra veg days after you do it, but you should do it, if you want her bigger
> (turning her upside down and shaking her out will shock her)


 



			
				firepower said:
			
		

> you run a chance of shocking the plant into a hermie, small chance but still a chance,,


 
I see that would happen if I beat the rootball all to hell trying to do that.  But lifting off the container and setting the rootball in another prepped container would not disturb too much, IMHO.


----------



## HGB (Dec 30, 2007)

hey porky,

norm here is to veg in 1 gallon to save soil until males are culled out then on first day of flower ALL mine go into 5 gallon buckets....

IMHO if the plant suffers shock do to a transplant it's the growers fault for not being gentle or knowing what they are doing...

like you said just lift the plant out when soil is dry'ish and set gently in prep'd pot and flower away 

It's not rocket science  

:48:


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

depending on how big your containers are will effect the easiness and the chance of shock. sometimes it just doest want to come out. and i dont think anyone has as much experience as hgb.


----------



## ivor (Dec 30, 2007)

why not and start in big container so roots have lots of new soil/compost to reach and elimate the shock i never repot and get good results


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2007)

this is a Good Thread thanks Pot Belly...I just transplanted into their final container and hope in a few weeks wii be able to sex them...we will see..


Thanks again PB....


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a good question and worthy to take note on. Thanks PB

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

ivor said:
			
		

> why not and start in big container so roots have lots of new soil/compost to reach and elimate the shock i never repot and get good results


 
That is a good suggestion and your idea is a logical one.

But my vegging box is smaller and limited in space so I can't have a big pot in there.  Tryin to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

IMO the transplant before flower or while in the first 2 weeks of preflowering is not more for root growth than it is for the roots to spread out and find more sources of water as the plant does need more while flowering more water =more food production...more food production = more flower production... more flower production = bigger buds and we all know that = :stoned: :bong2:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> hey porky,
> 
> norm here is to veg in 1 gallon to save soil until males are culled out then on first day of flower ALL mine go into 5 gallon buckets....
> 
> ...


 
That is great info HGB. Thanks for your input.

It's a done deal now. I found my next container that fits my flower room. Gonna be puttin her in there when she goes to flower.


----------



## ivor (Dec 30, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> That is a good suggestion and your idea is a logical one.
> 
> But my vegging box is smaller and limited in space so I can't have a big pot in there. Tryin to get the best of both worlds.



do u have 2 boxes 1 for vegging and 1 for flowering? if so why  :joint:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

ivor said:
			
		

> do u have 2 boxes 1 for vegging and 1 for flowering? if so why :joint:


 
Yes.  

Veg box for seedlings, cloning, and storing mothers.  24 Hr MH light. 

Flower box for flowerin only.  12/12 HPS light.

There is a lot of info here in thousands of posts.  Read, read, read.


----------



## Blunted (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm 2 weeks into flower and I feel as though I should have repotted. I'm not have any problems with rootbound plants but I feel like they'd get bigger. would repotting them now from 2 gallon buckets to 5 be a bad idea? thanks for input


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 7, 2008)

I wait till my plants show sex, then they get transplanted into their final homes. I make sure it's done before their growth spurt.


----------

